# Scams and the Elderly.



## deemac80

There is so many reasons to be careful with your money. The criminal world has been targeting senior citizens for a long time. I will list some of the scams that are happening now at the bottom of this post. Always be careful of what information you divulge over the phone, in emails and even regular mail. Even though the person may say that they know you or your family, there is a reality that they may not. Scams on the aged have raised in the recent years as technology has made it more profound. Criminals believe that they are more likely to send money without asking too many questions. I cannot tell you how many fraudulent emails I have received. It seems like half the mail I receive is fraud. Now here is some recent scams that have been happening. I hope this helps you before you make an honest mistake.

Prizes and sweepstakes. These frauds generally involve informing the victim that he or she could win, or has already won, a "valuable" prize or a lot of money. The victim is required to send in money to cover taxes, shipping, or processing fees. The prize may never be delivered or, if so, is usually costume jewelry or cheap electronic equipment worth less than the money paid to retrieve it.

Investments. Because many seniors live on fixed incomes, they often want to increase the value of their estate and ensure they have sufficient funds to meet basic needs. In investment scams, offenders persuade the elderly to invest in precious gems, real estate, annuities, or stocks and bonds by promising unrealistically high rates of return. The investments often consist of fake gemstones, uninhabitable property, or shares in a nonexistent or unprofitable company.

Charity contributions. Playing on some seniors' desire to help others, offenders solicit donations to nonexistent charities or religious organizations, often using sweepstakes or raffles to do so.

Home and automobile repairs. Offenders may recommend an array of fraudulent "emergency" home repairs, often requiring an advance deposit. They may subsequently fail to do any work at all, start but not finish the work, or do substandard work that requires correction. Common frauds include roof repairs, driveway resurfacing, waterproofing, and pest control. The offenders are often transient, moving among neighborhoods, cities, and even states. Dishonest auto mechanics may falsely inform customers that certain repairs are needed, or they may bill for services or repairs that were not requested or were not completed.

Loans and mortgages. Seniors may experience cash flow shortages in the face of needed medical care or home repairs. Predatory lenders may provide loans with exorbitant interest rates, hidden fees, and repayment schedules far exceeding the elderly's means, often at the risk of their home, which has been used as collateral.

Health, funeral, and life insurance. Many seniors are concerned about having the funds to pay for needed medical care or a proper burial, or to bequeath to loved ones upon death. Unscrupulous salespeople take advantage of these concerns by selling the elderly policies that duplicate existing coverage, do not provide the coverage promised, or are altogether bogus.


----------



## Bill.K

Funny that you mention this, I got a call a few months ago claiming to be my nephew and he was crying and had a broken nose and he needed $500 transferred to him immediately and that he'd explain it later. All the information checked out, he said he was in Ottawa (where my nephew goes to school) but the thing that made me realize it was a scam, was that I knew that my nephew was in my city for this weekend, and that he was not in Ottawa... Otherwise I can guarantee you I would have been out $500... It's very very scary how much people try to take advantage of our good side


----------



## SeaBreeze

I was just reminded about that scam on the news today.  A relative, usually younger, calls asking you to wire them money ASAP, because they're in a bind.  The person receiving the call is worried, and excited to help right away, sending the cash.  They recommended that all close family members create a code word, and use it in that case.  Scammers were using audio clips from social groups and actually mimicking the voice of the distressed caller.


----------



## Bill.K

Yup, that's what happened, I would have absolutely if I knew that he wasn't in town. Makes me trust people a little less now


----------



## daisypop

I think that it is very important to be cautious about scams, particularly in emails if you are just starting to use a computer. NEVER give out personal details to an unknown sender, and do your best to report or block these. Don't download suspicious looking software as it can be a virus. If you think your computer has a virus, then get a trusted person to look at it and install a virus blocking program.


----------



## NSRob

I've had several calls from "Microsoft" advising me that I have computer viruses.  There was an article in our local news paper about it a few months ago - THIS IS A SCAM.  If you let them go they will eventually ask for a visa number to remove your viruses.  No one from microsoft will ever call you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Top 10 scams targeting seniors...http://www.ncoa.org/enhance-economi...curity-Initiative/top-10-scams-targeting.html


----------



## jpgeek

Thank you SeaBreeze for that link of scams targeting the seniors, it was much appreciated.


----------



## Michael

Someone should develop a course for seniors new to computers and the internet. There are a lot of vultures out there. It's a sad world we live in.


----------



## OhioBob

There surely are some evil people out there!


----------



## NickJ

It's sad how many seniors fall for the email scams about UK lottery, Australian wives in Africa, and such. A relative of mine got an email months back stating that another relative was in trouble and have been robbed at knife-point in Britain. Turned out to be false. Good thing we flagged it because the sender was posing and asking for money.


----------



## Elzee

It is always a good idea to have someone to call (someone who can be trusted) to verify if the situation is true or not. Creating a code word is an excellent idea. Or, if your family hasn't established a code word, then at least ask for the 'family code word' - whatever their reply is will probably give away that it is a hoax.


----------



## teamrose

Wow, so many scams are put on seniors it's mind boggling. I think law enforcement has their hands full chasing down drug addicts and gamblers. More attention should be paid to finding, arresting and convicting criminals that harm seniors.


----------



## SifuPhil

I just read where there was a scam up in Canada involving elderly Chinese residents. They would be approached by two or three females who claimed they saw demons or spirits following the resident, playing on the elderly Chinese belief in superstitions and eventually receiving up to $10,000 for a "cure".


----------



## teamrose

That's one scam I don't have to worry about. I can't imagine what anyone could tell me to make me part with my hard saved money? Coming from a big city, I've learned long ago, use common sense and don't trust anyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SifuPhil said:


> I just read where there was a scam up in Canada involving elderly Chinese residents. They would be approached by two or three females who claimed they saw demons or spirits following the resident, playing on the elderly Chinese belief in superstitions and eventually receiving up to $10,000 for a "cure".



May be true, but find that hard to believe!  If several women came up to me and claimed they saw spirits, I would tell them to take a hike, and I think that elderly Chinese residents would also see through the scam...hoping anyway. 



teamrose said:


> That's one scam I don't have to worry about. I can't imagine what anyone could tell me to make me part with my hard saved money? Coming from a big city, I've learned long ago, use common sense and don't trust anyone.



I agree, although it's nice to trust in your fellow man, you have to accept that there are those out there looking to take advantage and 'screw' you.


----------



## R. Paradon

Elzee said:


> It is always a good idea to have someone to call (someone who can be trusted) to verify if the situation is true or not. Creating a code word is an excellent idea. Or, if your family hasn't established a code word, then at least ask for the 'family code word' - whatever their reply is will probably give away that it is a hoax.



WOW! Elzee!  That is one great idea!  It is so sad that us older folk are victims of these scam animals.  We have to keep on our toes for sure.  There is a television show that I get to see occasionally called "Scammed" and the man who produces it is actually one of the top scam artist in the world, but he does it to educate people.  One thing that he always says is the Con men don't look like con men!


----------



## SifuPhil

SeaBreeze said:


> May be true, but find that hard to believe!  If several women came up to me and claimed they saw spirits, I would tell them to take a hike, and I think that elderly Chinese residents would also see through the scam...hoping anyway.



I think you may be looking at it from a Western perspective. Old-school Chinese, even in the U.S., are for the most part VERY superstitious - it was how they were raised and, like many elders the world over, aren't about to change their ways_ now_. 

I had intimate contact with Chinese populations in Chinatowns (NYC and San Francisco) - I had them as teachers, fellow students, friends and lovers, and I can say without reservation that their elderly are some of the most superstitious people I've ever met, and I say that as someone who had an Irish grandmother who would read tea leaves, believed that if the palm of your hand itches you'd be coming into money and (the best and most terrifying one) that the hand of a dead person has miraculous powers of healing, to the point where when I had German measles she brought me to a funeral home to touch a dead person's hand. 

_That's_ hardcore, and that's not even _approaching_ the level of intensity of Chinese myths and superstitions, so I'm not at all surprised that a few con-men hit on this con.

*Scammers Prey on Vancouver Chinese Seniors
*


----------



## R. Paradon

SifuPhil said:


> I think you may be looking at it from a Western perspective. Old-school Chinese, even in the U.S., are for the most part VERY superstitious - it was how they were raised and, like many elders the world over, aren't about to change their ways_ now_.
> 
> I had intimate contact with Chinese populations in Chinatowns (NYC and San Francisco) - I had them as teachers, fellow students, friends and lovers, and I can say without reservation that their elderly are some of the most superstitious people I've ever met, and I say that as someone who had an Irish grandmother who would read tea leaves, believed that if the palm of your hand itches you'd be coming into money and (the best and most terrifying one) that the hand of a dead person has miraculous powers of healing, to the point where when I had German measles she brought me to a funeral home to touch a dead person's hand.
> 
> _That's_ hardcore, and that's not even _approaching_ the level of intensity of Chinese myths and superstitions, so I'm not at all surprised that a few con-men hit on this con.
> 
> *Scammers Prey on Vancouver Chinese Seniors
> *



Very pathetic!  One of the problems, especially with older Asians is that they still do not trust police and don't want to appear foolish.  Fortunately this old attitude is changing as the ancient ones are departing and the "new" elderly are a bit more wise.


By the way, I still have a few vials of "Guai Yao" for sale, but they are almost gone and I may not be able to get any more...so if you still want protection from evil before it is to late....


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Paradon said:


> Very pathetic!  One of the problems, especially with older Asians is that they still do not trust police and don't want to appear foolish.  Fortunately this old attitude is changing as the ancient ones are departing and the "new" elderly are a bit more wise.



... yet trust the police even less ... 




> By the way, I still have a few vials of "Guai Yao" for sale, but they are almost gone and I may not be able to get any more...so if you still want protection from evil before it is to late....



You're selling "_Eau de Demon_"?!? Wow, that stuff is rarer than Tiger's Milk! I'll take whatever you have ...


----------



## R. Paradon

SifuPhil said:


> ... yet trust the police even less ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're selling "_Eau de Demon_"?!? Wow, that stuff is rarer than Tiger's Milk! I'll take whatever you have ...



I can only trust you and your wise decisions!  It is sad that I could probably take some sand from a local beach, say a little prayer "blessing" on it and bottle the stuff up in little vials.  Then go on line and with a Sincere and seo loaded website *"Thailand Miracle Sand- The Ancient and Secret Remedy Known Only by Theravada Monks!"  *It would not be too long before I had it all sold.


----------



## teamrose

Oh Phil, you are so right. Voodoo dolls are a big seller on eBay. Now I don't know anything about voodoo, but if the dolls sells so well, there must be a big market for them. Then again, we don't everything, perhaps they do work.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Maybe not just a senior scam, but on the news today they showed someone getting a package set on their doorstep from UPS.  There was a woman, obviously following the truck with her car.  She rushed out of her car, ran up to the house, took the package and drove off.  By the time the owner came to the door, it was gone, but the woman was caught on camera.  Don't now if they caught her, but they should hang her if they do.


----------



## teamrose

That is a remarkable theft. Was she following that truck to pick up any package? How did she know no one was home or unable to answer the door? Is she following that truck for its entire route, waiting for particular pieces? I would love to hear the follow up or read that news story.


----------



## SeaBreeze

teamrose said:


> That is a remarkable theft. Was she following that truck to pick up any package? How did she know no one was home or unable to answer the door? Is she following that truck for its entire route, waiting for particular pieces? I would love to hear the follow up or read that news story.



I think this is the same story...http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/east_bay&id=8893507


----------



## SifuPhil

> Police describe the woman as 5'4" tall, between 25-30 years old and about 180 lbs.



Sounds like she could have skipped the bag of groceries ...

Holidays certainly see an increase in these types of crimes, but the ruse of shipping something to another address then picking it up as it's delivered, in order to hide your OWN address, is an old one and has been used for drugs, guns, porn - you name it.


----------



## RedRibbons

Just because a person is older, does not mean they are stupid. I am tired of hearing that. Anyone, of Any age can fall victim to a scam. One word of advice, do Not download anything from an email, even if it is from someone you know. Someone you know, could have innocently downloaded a virus, and sent it to you in an email without knowing. It happened to me, and it can happen to you too.


----------



## Pappy

I must have family in Nigeria as I receive lots of emails from them. Just yesterday, I got a email from a gentleman (cough) who is dying of lung cancer and wishes to deposit 8 million dollars in my bank account. If I will send my name, address and bank account number, he will put said monies in my account. God, I'm going to be rich tomorrow. :saywhat:


----------



## Jillaroo

_And i am your new best friend Pappy_:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

Old Hipster said:


> I say the same thing, just because people get old they don't get dumber. But some older folks do starting getting dementia or Alzheimer's and then they can fall for all sorts of things because they are not in their right minds.



Not only that - seniors tend to exhibit a peculiar trait of their generation: they are generous to a fault. Much more so than the current generation. And they are less likely to read Internet accounts of scammers, so are more vulnerable to them.



> Well I have a rich cousin in some country, the name escapes me at the moment, but my long lost cousin just recently died and I seem to be the closet living relative, oh and my cousin was loaded! So all I have to do is send the people who are handling things in this far off country all my banking information and they will deposit a cool 10 million into my account for me. Well, who can retire early now.



Wow - we must all be related somewhere down the line!

My relative was a prince in Nigeria, and had to flee because of the change of government. They were trying to put him in jail and his wife wisely contacted me to help, as I am known far and wide as a gentleman with certain global connections ...


----------



## grannyjo

Then there is the one where you get a phone call - a parcel needs to be delivered,  but "they" somehow can't find your address.  Would you please stand out the front of your house so they can see that they are at the right address.  OK,  you stand outside your door,  they come in via the back door,  or break a window to get in while you're standing innocently at the post box.  If you're not expecting a parcel,  why is one being delivered?  Ignore all such phone calls.  By the way,  if I had replied to some of the e-mails I have received,  I would be a multibillionaire by now.


----------



## babyboomer

Rumanian Gipsies are swarming Australia. Beside scaming ATM's, they are artfully pick-pocketing, shoplifting etc.
Just a few weeks ago, two " ladies' carrying a bible and big wooden crosses, came to our front door.
The story was, that their relative was dying in hospital, and they are collecting the money.
It looked very transparent to me (my wife was more simphatetic, she abused me to be rude to them).
I told them, I was going to take photo, and call the police.
They sweared and cursed, and then run away.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

The last scam that I heard about was on the news, and it said that when you shop with a credit card, and they ask if you want cash back, and the cashier swipes the card, rather than the places where you swipe it yourself; this is when the scam can happen.
Even though you say you dont want cash, they say yes, and it is added to the total bill, and they then can pocket the cash. 
If a person is shopping, and not looking at the receipt closely, they do not realized that extra money has been charged.
Most  places that I shop have the card swipers where you can choose yourself if you want cash back, so the cashier cant do this, but I always look closely at all my receipts to make sure nothing is overcharged, regardless.


----------



## dbeyat45

Don't get caught with your pants down:  
http://www.staysmartonline.gov.au/a...e_blackmail_scams_sso_alert_priority_moderate


----------



## LisaNelmes

Of course we should be careful about our money when we are shopping.I bought a power bank from fancycost, when I email them , customers told me that people shop on fancycost  with credit card , when they receive the item they ask bank for charge back. customers on fancycost is helpful to me , and I donot know why the people do this as it is not dishonest. can not understand.


----------



## babyboomer

Just ask them for credentials, like business name and licence. And of course, the last customer, and their phone number! 
Then make a decision: "to hire, or not hire".


----------



## JustBonee

babyboomer said:


> Just ask them for credentials, like business name and licence. And of course, the last customer, and their phone number!
> Then make a decision: "to hire, or not hire".



That doesn't work. ..  The con artists come in official looking uniforms with badges, credentials, licenses and a list of whatever you want .... all PHONEY!


----------



## SifuPhil

Boo's Mom said:


> That doesn't work. ..  The con artists come in official looking uniforms with badges, credentials, licenses and a list of whatever you want .... all PHONEY!



I think the only thing to do in that situation would be to look up the number of the company they're representing and call _that_ number, not the one they give you, which could just be going to their accomplices.


----------



## Pappy

The driveway pavers came through the beach a couple years ago. They took several down payments for paving and poof.....Gone.

Here in FL, the big thing to sell is replacement windows. There are no solicitors allow in our community but sometimes try to make the rounds. They do not last long once we put in a call to block captain.


----------



## babyboomer

There are 2 kinds of elderly people.
!.) Vulnerable and naive, easy target for cheats and scammers.

2.) Experienced and arrogant, I fit in that group. Anybody knocking on the door, or telemarketing, I just tell them, if I need a service, there is internet, and there is Yellow Pages (phone directory). There are also neighbours and friends, who have been using workers and tradesmen, they can recommend one that was satisfactory and honest.


----------



## drifter

I don't suppose I've been scammed. Just overcharged from time to time.


----------



## Amethyst1

See the new movie NEBRASKA out in some theatres now.

It squarely addresses this issue in black and white, fine acting all around.


----------



## WhatInThe

A lot of these solicitors have been trained not to except no for an answer so they pursue the call even after the senior in particular said no. The professional sales people call it over coming customer objections. That process can literally wear down seniors . Then they wind up having to explain why they don't want to give. It could lead to a " negotiation" of sorts. I know people who say look I'm a senior, fixed income etc. 

There is NO NEED FOR AN EXPLANATION when you SAY NO.


----------

